# Flat Coated Ret.? named Voodoo-in Ohio-GORGEOUS BOY!!!



## Ruby'smom

what a gorgeous young man he is 
I am sure he wont be looking for a new home for very long


----------



## Karen519

*Hoping*

hoping he gets a home before he is put to sleep.

I think today was the day.


----------



## Tanyac

Looks a bit like a Newfie cross to me... beautiful boy, I hope he finds a home before its too late!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

He is just Beautiful, and looks very sweet. I so hope someone adopts him VERY SOON!


----------



## rictic

if he was here i'd take him like a shot.


----------



## nixietink

Any word on what happened to this gorgeous boy?


----------



## K9 Passion

WOW! What a knockout. I hope he found a forever home. I wish every dog could have a wonderful home.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Flat coat ret. rescue said he is not a Flat Coat.

No rescue for him.

I'll be at work all day and unable to check here much if at all.


----------



## SoGolden

I'm sorry to hear that. He did look more like a Newfoundland cross to me. I thought flat coats had a little wave. Anyway, he is a good looking boy. Hope he finds the right home... 
Newfie Flat


----------



## Gwen

tanyac said:


> Looks a bit like a Newfie cross to me... beautiful boy, I hope he finds a home before its too late!!


.....exactly what I thought when I saw the picture!


----------



## tippykayak

He's definitely a Newf cross with the Newf coat and forehead taking over so strongly that it's really hard to see what else might be in there.

Big black boys are that hardest to place, so I hope they can find somebody. He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks so much for saying Newfie..*

Thank you both for saying Newfie.
I just emld a Newfie rescue and my friend Kathi did too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He's BEAUTIFUL !!! Too bad our inn is full or I'd be begging for a transport.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom and Tippykayak

*Please spread the word about Voodoo*-he needs a new name but sure is a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Ardeagold

Karen519 - I've sent you a pm.

Voodoo *might* be a pure Newf. It's hard to tell. Young Newfs from certain lines look a great deal like black retrievers when young. It can take several years for the "newfness" to become apparent.

Our Mira looked exactly like a retriever/Newf mix for about 2.5 years...then she began to fill out. Now she does look like a Newf. Not the current show lines, but definitely the show dogs of 10-15 years ago.

Since you've contacted rescue...even tho there isn't a NCA rescue in OH (there was just another Newf in Ohio on Petfinder a couple of weeks ago...adopted now), there is someone who will notify people in that area.

I'll wait to hear what you've found out, before posting on the Newf forums. If rescue is on it....there's no need to spread the word any further. Too many people calling really can mess up the ability for rescue to pull a dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Any more news on this guy?????


----------



## Karen519

*Poor Voodoo*

*Poor Voodoo.*

*The Newfie Rescue lady answered me and said they don't take Newf mixes :uhoh:*I emld. her back to see if she knows a rescue that will take Newf Mixes and no answer.:uhoh:

I'm worried for Voodoo.

**Just emld. bcarl to see if anyone has expressed interest.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can you contact Ardeagold??? She might have some other sources.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Ardeagold gave me the Newf Rescue Contact person and she said no.
If ANYONE has any contacts that take Newfie Mixes or Mixed breeds in OH or anywhere please email Voodoo's info and now I found a Golden Ret. by name of Buddy at same shelter Voodoo is it.

I posted Buddy in Golden Ret. Cases, too! Gorgeous``


----------



## tippykayak

Ardeagold said:


> Voodoo *might* be a pure Newf. It's hard to tell. Young Newfs from certain lines look a great deal like black retrievers when young. It can take several years for the "newfness" to become apparent.


I'm a long way from being an expert in Newfs. Is that brown hair around the ear normal in a black Newf?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I just emailed Ardeagold. Hopefully, she has other contacts. I just can't believe that some Newf people wouldn't step up for this guy. As Ardeagold said, he could be pure... many have that retriever look while they are young.


----------



## Karen519

*Voodoo*

VOODOO IS JUST ADORABLE-HE GETS TO ME, TOO.
BLACK OR NOT, I THINK MANY would want to adopt him!

I think he could be a Newfie or Newfie mix.


----------



## Ardeagold

The brown hair is black hair that's sunburned/faded. They'll all get it. 2" of Addies chest hair is now bronze. LOL 

A lot of people are checking into this...so I won't be contacting anyone at this point. I know emails have been sent to the pertinent parties about him. However, if he's a mix, the NCA rescues aren't going to take him.

I'm looking into a list that someone mentioned that I can post this on, but will wait to hear if anyone has heard back from the official Newf rescues yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Ardea*

Ardea

*Got this from one of Newf rescues, but to me this DOESN'T say if they will rescue or won't?*

*Sent By: 
"Leslie Martin Dotson" <[email protected]> On: Mar 03/24/09 2:35 PM 

To: "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]> *

We are aware of this one. Thanks!


*
DIANE DID ANSWER ME and said they only take purebred Newfies.*

Hi,

I'm sorry but we are only able to help pure bred Newfoundlands.

Diane


----------



## Karen519

*Can someone post Voodoo on forums?*

*got this from Diane.


Ardea or someone:

Can you please post Voodoo on these forums, per Diane of Newf Rescue:

There is a www.newfmixrescue.com that you can post the dog on - it is not an actual rescue though. You can also post on www.trunewfs.org
*


----------



## Karen519

*Losing hope*

HERE IS WHAT LESLIE OF NEWF RESCUE SAID:
"Leslie Martin Dotson" <[email protected]>; 

I sent on the info to others on the rescue committee to take a look at to see if they think he's a Newf. If they feel he's a Newf, then we would try to get him. I believe he's a mix, unfortunately. I wish we could take mixes, but we are incredibly swamped as it is... sigh...
Leslie
----- Original Message -----


----------



## Ardeagold

OK...I know both of the links you posted....

The first one is a list owned by someone on NN. Her name is Coral.

The second is an adjunct site to the rescue I told you about in my PM...the head of the "real" rescue (Autumn Acres - her name is Donna Palen) is having surgery, due to a car accident (pics on the linked site).

Oh BTW....your links are wrong.

The Yahoo Group Newf Mix Rescue is: http://www.newfrescue.com/newfmixes.htm (Coral's)

True Newf Rescue is: http://www.trunewfsrescue.com/ (adjunct to Donna Palen's Autumn Acres rescue)

I've written to the Yahoo Group, to see if they'll add him for me, or if I have to join. LOL

VooDoo is now on the Rescue Forum of Newf Net. Everyone is there...hopefully someone will pick this up.


----------



## Karen519

*Donna*

Donna: Thanks so much for doing all of that for Voodoo.

My Smooch has vet appt this am from her TPLO surgery and then off to work all day!!

Will try to check msgs. about 6 PM Central Time!


----------



## Karen519

*Bad news!!*

*VERY BAD NEWS FOR VOODOO!!!

Got this reply from Leslie Martin Dotson
[email protected]

None of the rescue committee believe he is a purebred. I am very sorry- he looks like such a sweetie.
Leslie*


----------



## Karen519

*Donna*

Donna:

Got this email from
Coral
"Coral Kutrip" <[email protected]>

We posted this to the Newf Mix Rescue list this morning after it was sent to use from Donna. I asked anyone who could help to contact her off list since she is not a list member.

Coral
List Owner


----------



## fameb

This is so sad...I really hope he finds a good home.

I want to adopt him so bad, but I don't want to add a 2nd dog until my pup is an adult. I don't get a fully fenced yard for another 2 months. Our pup is great in the yard even without a fence as he knows recall very well, but I'm worried Voodoo would run off and explore. And to top it off I'm in Toronto Canada.

Unfortunatly, those three things are working against me. But god I would love to take him.


----------



## Ardeagold

His listing has been spread around. I certainly hope someone from a rescue gets him SOON!


----------



## Karen519

*Voodoo*

Hoping Voodoo gets rescued.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Ardeagold said:


> His listing has been spread around. I certainly hope someone from a rescue gets him SOON!


WOW, he looks like the newf pup next door.

I so need to move into a bigger house, lol


He's such a gorgeous pup!!! I can't believe no one is interested


----------



## Karen519

*Just got email from shelter*

*I just got an email about Voodoo from the shelter or volunteer BCARL-her name is Carla Rush.
He is scheduled for euth tomorrow, Friday, March 27th!!!!! 
* 
Carla Rush [email protected]
and
[email protected]
*
POOR VOODOO-I can't believe nobody wants him!!*named Voodoo-in Ohio-GORGEOUS BOY!!! 



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12916251

Voo Doo 

Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog 
Belmont County Animal Shelter, Saint Clairsville, OH 
More About Voo DooThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 

*Hey there. My name is Voo Doo, but not to worry because I don't practice it. I am a 2 year old Retreiver mix who came to the shelter as a stray. I am very handsome and quite friendly, and would make wonderful addition to your family if you are looking for a new friend. Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Ask for Voo Doo. Woof. *



Belmont County Animal Shelter 
Saint Clairsville, OH 
740-695-4708 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Voo Doo PFId#12916251
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSear...helterid=OH216
Voo Doo

Belmont County Animal Shelter
Saint Clairsville, OH
740-695-4708 
[email protected]


----------



## fameb

Karen519 said:


> *I just got an email about Voodoo from the shelter or volunteer BCARL-her name is Carla Rush.*
> *He is scheduled for euth tomorrow, Friday, March 27th!!!!! *
> 
> Carla Rush [email protected]
> and
> [email protected]
> 
> *POOR VOODOO-I can't believe nobody wants him!!*named Voodoo-in Ohio-GORGEOUS BOY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12916251
> 
> Voo Doo
> 
> Retriever [Mix]
> Large Adult Male Dog
> Belmont County Animal Shelter, Saint Clairsville, OH
> More About Voo DooThis pet is up to date with routine shots.
> 
> *Hey there. My name is Voo Doo, but not to worry because I don't practice it. I am a 2 year old Retreiver mix who came to the shelter as a stray. I am very handsome and quite friendly, and would make wonderful addition to your family if you are looking for a new friend. Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Ask for Voo Doo. Woof. *
> 
> 
> 
> Belmont County Animal Shelter
> Saint Clairsville, OH
> 740-695-4708
> [email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Voo Doo PFId#12916251
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSear...helterid=OH216
> Voo Doo
> 
> Belmont County Animal Shelter
> Saint Clairsville, OH
> 740-695-4708
> [email protected]


 
Are you serious?

I can't believe it...I emailed them asking for info about him, so they can see that there's interest. I'm hoping they may delay it, if I show them interest.

In the meantime I'll email some rescues in Canada to see if they would be interested.


----------



## gil1075

Oh no I just read this, what can we/I do to help him........ Again I can't adopt but I can foster until we can find a rescue for him.


----------



## SoGolden

Someone please save this guy. He didn't name himself.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Will they put a hold on him if there is interest???


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom

It wouldn't hurt to ask them. Can you call the shelter and email both of those emails for Carla??


I think his is just gorgeous and he looks so sweet to me.


Belmont County Animal Shelter 
Saint Clairsville, OH 
740-695-4708 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Voo Doo PFId#12916251
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSear...helterid=OH216
Voo Doo

Belmont County Animal Shelter
Saint Clairsville, OH
740-695-4708 
[email protected]
and
[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Unfortunately, he's a big, black dog -- the hardest kind to place. I sure hope someone steps forward to save him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

My cell is dead and the petfinder link isn't working ( at least for me). Can someone call and check on him. Hoping he got adopted or to rescue.


----------



## fameb

Ok, I found a No Kill rescue with foster homes in Toronto that have room for him.

The only issue is they don't have transports...They said they can get him at the U.S/Canada border, but would need him to get there somehow.

Can anyone pull him out of that shelter, until we figure out a transport or something?


----------



## Karen519

*Try this link*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12916251

Does this link work?


I just got the email from BCARL at 1:47 Chicago Time today saying he will be pts tomorrow.


----------



## gil1075

I just called the shelter and the line is busy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

gil1075 said:


> I just called the shelter and the line is busy


 
PLEASE keep trying, perhaps email too. Can you pull him????? Will they put a hold on him if they know there is interest???


----------



## fameb

The link on the 1st page works, so use that.

I'm in Toronto so I can't pull him out, but please someone just get him out of there. We'll arrange a transport to the rescue here. Once he's safe! God I wish I lived in Ohio right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Gil*

Gil Can you keep calling.

I just read on their site they do adoptions and I would think they would work w/a rescue.
What we need is someone to pull him and foster him. 

Does anyone know anyone close to this shelter. It seems Canton, OHIO is 1 1/2 hrs. from the shetler.
Oh, I hope he can be saved.
He needs a new name too!!!!

Who We Are
We are the Belmont County Animal Rescue League. We operate the county's only shelter. We house stray and owner surrendered animals. At any given time, the population of animals in our shelter averages 85-110 canines and 30-45 felines. We offer programs for assistance with having owned animals altered, programs on humane education, and enforce Ohio dog laws according to the O.R.C. Visit our website at www.bcarl.org . 
Adopting a friend
Adoption fee is $100.00-$500.00 for all pets, depending on breed, amount of vet care, etc. Dogs are altered, vaccinated, heartworm tested (6) months and older, and licensed if you live in Ohio. Cats are altered, vaccinated and feline leukemia negative before leaving. Our pets are adopted to be a part of your family, so they must live inside with you. Our hours are-Monday & Wednesday 10:00a.m.-6:00p.m. Open Daily 10a.m.-3p.m. including Sat.&Sun. **Please note that our animals can not leave the shelter the same day you fill out an application for one. Your application must first be approved. Upon approval, your new family member will be spayed or neutered if not already done so. Then he or she will be ready to go home with you. This could take a few days!! To obtain an adoption application, please visit our website www.bcarl.org. They are available at our shelter as well. **DUE TO THE OVERPOPULATION OF CATS CURRENTLY AT OUR SHELTER, WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY CATS OR KITTENS AT THIS TIME. IF YOU NEED A NEW HOME FOR YOUR CAT OR KITTEN, PLEASE PLACE AN AD, OR FIND ANOTHER SHELTER THAT IS ACCEPTING CATS OR KITTENS. THANK YOU. We adopt our dogs and cats to approved individuals and families. We will consider only those rescue organizations who are 501C3's. This means they must be non profit who also adopt only to approved individuals and families, and will not sell any animal to the public, including retail establishments and pet stores. 
Come Visit Us And Our Pets!

Come see Babe, a wonderful girl who needs a forever family. She was locked in a room while her former family tried to starve her to death. She is a sweet and kind soul who deserves so much better. She can give you her paw, sit for a treat, and is housebroken. She doesn't like cats and is choosy about the other dogs she calls her friends. She'd make a wonderful addition as the only pet in your family. Come see Babe and all our wonderful dogs and cats at the shelter. 
We are located off I-70 just 10 miles west of Wheeling W.V., app. 2.5 hours from the Cleveland area, take I-77 south to I-70 (Cambridge area), I-70 east to exit 213. 
Map to our shelter


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belmont County Animal Shelter 
45244 National Road West 

St. Clairsville, OH 43950 
Phone: 740-695-4708

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Gil Can you keep calling.
> 
> I just read on their site they do adoptions and I would think they would work w/a rescue.
> What we need is someone to pull him and foster him.
> 
> Does anyone know anyone close to this shelter. It seems Canton, OHIO is 1 1/2 hrs. from the shetler.
> Oh, I hope he can be saved.
> He needs a new name too!!!!
> 
> Who We Are
> We are the Belmont County Animal Rescue League. We operate the county's only shelter. We house stray and owner surrendered animals. At any given time, the population of animals in our shelter averages 85-110 canines and 30-45 felines. We offer programs for assistance with having owned animals altered, programs on humane education, and enforce Ohio dog laws according to the O.R.C. Visit our website at www.bcarl.org .
> Adopting a friend
> Adoption fee is $100.00-$500.00 for all pets, depending on breed, amount of vet care, etc. Dogs are altered, vaccinated, heartworm tested (6) months and older, and licensed if you live in Ohio. Cats are altered, vaccinated and feline leukemia negative before leaving. Our pets are adopted to be a part of your family, so they must live inside with you. Our hours are-Monday & Wednesday 10:00a.m.-6:00p.m. Open Daily 10a.m.-3p.m. including Sat.&Sun. **Please note that our animals can not leave the shelter the same day you fill out an application for one. Your application must first be approved. Upon approval, your new family member will be spayed or neutered if not already done so. Then he or she will be ready to go home with you. This could take a few days!! To obtain an adoption application, please visit our website www.bcarl.org. They are available at our shelter as well. **DUE TO THE OVERPOPULATION OF CATS CURRENTLY AT OUR SHELTER, WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY CATS OR KITTENS AT THIS TIME. IF YOU NEED A NEW HOME FOR YOUR CAT OR KITTEN, PLEASE PLACE AN AD, OR FIND ANOTHER SHELTER THAT IS ACCEPTING CATS OR KITTENS. THANK YOU. We adopt our dogs and cats to approved individuals and families. We will consider only those rescue organizations who are 501C3's. This means they must be non profit who also adopt only to approved individuals and families, and will not sell any animal to the public, including retail establishments and pet stores.
> Come Visit Us And Our Pets!
> 
> Come see Babe, a wonderful girl who needs a forever family. She was locked in a room while her former family tried to starve her to death. She is a sweet and kind soul who deserves so much better. She can give you her paw, sit for a treat, and is housebroken. She doesn't like cats and is choosy about the other dogs she calls her friends. She'd make a wonderful addition as the only pet in your family. Come see Babe and all our wonderful dogs and cats at the shelter.
> We are located off I-70 just 10 miles west of Wheeling W.V., app. 2.5 hours from the Cleveland area, take I-77 south to I-70 (Cambridge area), I-70 east to exit 213.
> Map to our shelter
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Belmont County Animal Shelter
> 45244 National Road West
> 
> St. Clairsville, OH 43950
> Phone: 740-695-4708
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> Click here for a list of pets at this shelter


 
Karen I just emailed the shelter and told them we have a rescue to take him and asked what it would take to put a hold on him. How far away is Blair??????


----------



## fameb

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Karen I just emailed the shelter and told them we have a rescue to take him and asked what it would take to put a hold on him. How far away is Blair??????


I emailed them earlier in the day, and they never got back to me.


----------



## Karen519

*Just emld.*

I just emailed Carla at the two addresses and ask if they will adopt to a rescue-we just need a rescue.
I also asked if they had a foster until rescue can get him neutered and his shots.

I wish I could contribute but because of Smooch's $3600 surgery I just can't now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen519 said:


> I just emailed Carla at the two addresses and ask if they will adopt to a rescue-we just need a rescue.
> I also asked if they had a foster until rescue can get him neutered and his shots.
> 
> I wish I could contribute but because of Smooch's $3600 surgery I just can't now.


 
It says they do out of state adoptions, so it would seem like they would. I could put 20-30 on him if it assures a hold.


----------



## fameb

Karen519 said:


> I just emailed Carla at the two addresses and ask if they will adopt to a rescue-we just need a rescue.
> I also asked if they had a foster until rescue can get him neutered and his shots.
> 
> I wish I could contribute but because of Smooch's $3600 surgery I just can't now.


 
I found another rescue in Ohio. They are going to try to help him out.


----------



## gil1075

I just called they are closed but I left a message for someone to call back ASAP, as we had someone to adopt VooDoo, and please do not PTS,


----------



## Blaireli

Hi guys, I'm really sorry, I didn't see this until now. I'm right at two hours away. I will go get him, definitely, if you can get things worked out. I have to work tonight at the pharmacy, and then tomorrow from 8:00 am - 10:00 pm (not common, don't worry, my dogs are not neglected  they go to my parents' house when I'm at work like that). I could get him super early Saturday, but I have to be at work by 9:00, so they'd have to open up at 7:00 for me. If not, I could do anything on Sunday, including drive him wherever. Just let me know! Betty, I'm pretty sure you have my number. If not, ask Deb for it, please.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

CRAP..... I hope SOMEone can be there when they open to make sure he's safe and get him out of there.. This is so upsetting.


----------



## gil1075

I just looked he's 7.5 hours away from me.


----------



## fameb

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> CRAP..... I hope SOMEone can be there when they open to make sure he's safe and get him out of there.. This is so upsetting.


That's what I'm worried about. He's scheduled to be put to sleep tommorow, but nobody knows when?

So someone needs to be there as soon as they open. Maybe even before the 1st person gets there. To make sure he's not taken to be euthanized. 

Once he's pulled out, we can organize a transport to Toronto. Or that Ohio rescue might be able to take him in. So he'll get immediate help and a foster home. All we have to do is get him out of there and that's it. 

On a side note...It's such a shame that there's so many rescues that are willing to take him in, but he gets so close to possibly being euthanized and none of them are aware of it. I wish they got there hands on him first.


----------



## Karen519

*HOurs*

It says the hours are:

Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Ask for Voo Doo. Woof. 
Saturdays open 10-3:00


When Carla emld. me she said he is scheduled for Friday, March 28-I sent her a msg. saying Friday is March 27. 
Maybe she meant Saturday as pts date.


*Who We Are
We are the Belmont County Animal Rescue League. We operate the county's only shelter. We house stray and owner surrendered animals. At any given time, the population of animals in our shelter averages 85-110 canines and 30-45 felines. We offer programs for assistance with having owned animals altered, programs on humane education, and enforce Ohio dog laws according to the O.R.C. Visit our website at www.bcarl.org . 

http://www.bcarl.org/index.asp?pg=Home
Looks like they only have an adoption appl. and not a rescue.
http://www.bcarl.org/form1.asp*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Everybody say some prayers for this sweetheart tonight that he can be saved tomorrow. BTW... in my mind, I've renamed him Victor. If he can get out of there and on his way to a new,good life he will be, indeed, a Victor. Can someone be calling perhaps even a little before they open at 10?????


----------



## gil1075

I'll keep calling, I wonder if we can call the non-emergency # for the police dept. and let them know what our plans are maybe they can get ahold of someone?????????


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

The site says they close at 3. **** !! Also looking at their website, this is a HUGE shelter. THere are many many dogs. Hopefully if we keep this bumped up for the nighttime crew someone may be close enough to get him tomorrow. I think if we can be calling right before they open (9:30-10) to hopefully get a hold put on him.


----------



## fameb

What sucks is that there are probably other dogs being euthanized tommorow from that shelter.

I wish we could help them all


----------



## Karen519

*Their Hours and I emld them on bcarl.org Contact Form*

I went to the bcarl.org site and checked their hours. I also just sent them a contact forum online that we are trying to save him and we have a rescue in OHIO. Is that RIGHT? Is it ok to ask what rescue and where they are located?

I think Brook said she would have to pick him up at 7 AM Saturday and someone would have to arrange that. Brook said she has to be at work 9 AM Sat. so that's cutting is awful close. Whoever talks to the shelter ask if someone can take Voodoo home and then Brook could pick him up Sunday-the person who takes him home would have to give Brook her phonenumber and Brook would have to give hers.

It says the hours are:

Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Ask for Voo Doo. Woof. 
Saturdays open 10-3:00


When Carla emld. me she said he is scheduled for Friday, March 28-I sent her a msg. saying Friday is March 27. 
Maybe she meant Saturday as pts date.


Who We Are
We are the Belmont County Animal Rescue League. We operate the county's only shelter. We house stray and owner surrendered animals. At any given time, the population of animals in our shelter averages 85-110 canines and 30-45 felines. We offer programs for assistance with having owned animals altered, programs on humane education, and enforce Ohio dog laws according to the O.R.C. Visit our website at www.bcarl.org . 

http://www.bcarl.org/index.asp?pg=Home
Looks like they only have an adoption appl. and not a rescue.
http://www.bcarl.org/form1.asp
__________________


----------



## gil1075

I was just at the site also, and seen at least 6 dogs I could bring home, did you see the lab on top of the house, or the St Bernards???


----------



## Karen519

*GSD Girl*

Did you see the poor GSD girl?


----------



## fameb

Karen519 said:


> Did you see the poor GSD girl?


Are you talking about Babe?

She looks like a sweetie!

What I don't get is that Babe has been there for over a year according to the profile and is 5 years old. Voo Doo is 2 years old I believe. Why is he planned to get pts earlier? Maybe he's not as adoptable or aggressive?


----------



## Karen519

*Voodoo*

Voodoo

I think Voodoo has been there a while too.
I asked her about him temp when I emld today.
Waiting to hear.


----------



## Karen519

*Voodoo*

Voodoo:

No reply to my email to BCarl who is Carla from shelter
I hope someone can call first thing this morning for him and save him.

I'm at work all day and have to sneak looks at the forum.
I sit around many other people so it isn't easy for me to do this.

Thanks everyone for trying to save him!!


----------



## fameb

Another rescue I contacted in Toronto. Emailed me last night.

Apparently they know someone in Ohio who deals with this shelter, and also knows someone that works at the shelter very well. So they have this person working on the situation. The rescue will email me with an update once they have one.

I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

fameb said:


> Another rescue I contacted in Toronto. Emailed me last night.
> 
> Apparently they know someone in Ohio who deals with this shelter, and also knows someone that works at the shelter very well. So they have this person working on the situation. The rescue will email me with an update once they have one.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted


FANTASTIC !!!!! This is great news. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to call anyway just to make he is safe.


----------



## SoGolden

fameb said:


> Another rescue I contacted in Toronto. Emailed me last night.
> 
> Apparently they know someone in Ohio who deals with this shelter, and also knows someone that works at the shelter very well. So they have this person working on the situation. The rescue will email me with an update once they have one.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted


:cavalry:This is great!


----------



## Karen519

*Fameb*

Fameb

You are wonderful!!!!!

Can you call there anyway and make sure they know this and that Voodoo will be rescued!!????


----------



## Karen519

*Someone just told me this...*

This is a girl from PF. She pulls from there. She may be able to help or have an idea.

(740) 359-2510

[email protected].

She's Marie0604 on PF

Praying for this boy!

Elaina


----------



## fameb

I can't call the place, because I'm at work and can't charge long distance to the phones here. I'm still waiting for the email from the rescue.


----------



## gil1075

i just called and they said that we have till 4p.m. today to fill out an application. And that they have not been contacted by anyone to come and recue him yet.


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> i just called and they said that we have till 4p.m. today to fill out an application. And that they have not been contacted by anyone to come and recue him yet.


Oh man, I'm still waiting to hear back from that rescue.

Im running out of ideas. 

All we need is someone to pull him out. Please anyone who's nearby and has time. Just go pull him from there. I'll find a rescue to take him...Worse comes to worse I would take him home until the rescue around here can take him. But then we would have to find a way to get him to Toronto.


----------



## gil1075

It sounds like what we have to do is fill out the application and but a deposit down and they will hold him, I can fill out the application and pay but someone has to be able to pull I live 7.5 hours away, I don't mind meeting someone to take him until we can figure out what's going on.
REMEMBER THEY ARE 1 HOUR AHEAD OF US, IT IS 12PM THERE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Just got this from Verna Painter at the shelter*

Just got this from Verna Painter at the shelter
[email protected]

$95.00 adoption fee-we will pull him off the euth list & neuter him next
week & then you can pick up. Voodoo is a wild crazy, happy dog.

**I bet they would hold him for less, as long as there is a rescue.

I'm sure it would be less for a rescue.
Can someone contact the girl who said there was an ohio rescue interested in him and have her contact shelter.

*FAMEB CAN YOU CALL THE RESCUE AND TELL THEM TO CONTACT THE SHELTER NOW AND FILL OUT APPL. AND PAY FOR HIM.*
wHAT IS NAME OF RESCUE


----------



## fameb

The rescue I was talking to is 4 love of Canines in Toronto. I was speaking to Karlene through email. I'm so bombarded at work, and my boss is hanging around. I'll try to call them once he leaves the office.

They didn't mention the name of the Ohio Rescue that they knew about.


----------



## gil1075

I just spoke with Breanne, (phone # listed) she is willing to pull the dog, when he's ready, and deliver to whom ever, but someone has to fill out the application.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm lost with who all these people are. Someone who knows who these people are, PLEASE fill out the paperwork and give them a cc #. I'll gladly reimburse whoever for $30. He's got less than THREE HOURS


----------



## gil1075

Penny & Maggies Mom, 
OK I will fill out the application, but do I tell them that this is going to a rescue or do I say I'm adopting for myself.


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> Penny & Maggies Mom,
> OK I will fill out the application, but do I tell them that this is going to a rescue or do I say I'm adopting for myself.


I think the best way is to say it's for yourself. Then we'll get him to the rescue. Just in case they ask for more information about the rescue and what not.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wish I knew....... can you tell them that someone else will be picking up next week when he's ready. And if need be they can put you as the adopter???? I just don't know all the players, so don't really know what to tell you. I think if they have paperwork and money, at least it will make him safe until Breanne can pick him up after his neuter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

BTW.... Try to handle it on the phone with a confirmation email. That way at least a real person will be handling and it won't sit unnoticed in someones email .


----------



## fameb

I forgot to mention. Yesterday I was talking to Plannedpethood Rescue in Toledo Ohio. They said that they had room, but he was way out of the there pull zone. I asked if there was any chance they could pull him, and they mentioned that there really far from that shelter. 

I've never been to Ohio so I had no idea how far Toledo actually is from there. But I'll email them and ask if there willing to take him in, if someone brings him to them? If you guys think it's the best option that is?


----------



## gil1075

OK I just spoke to a vol. from the shelter informing them that I was filling out the application, she was going to notify Verna and pull him from the list. The application is filled out and emailed they don't do it over the phone, but someone checks mail all the time. They don't accept Credit Cards so I will be sending a check for $95.00. I will call back in about 30 mins. to confirm everything and see what the next step is.


----------



## Hali's Mom

fameb said:


> I forgot to mention. Yesterday I was talking to Plannedpethood Rescue in Toledo Ohio. They said that they had room, but he was way out of the there pull zone. I asked if there was any chance they could pull him, and they mentioned that there really far from that shelter.
> 
> I've never been to Ohio so I had no idea how far Toledo actually is from there. But I'll email them and ask if there willing to take him in, if someone brings him to them? If you guys think it's the best option that is?


Yes, contact the Toledo Rescue, they are on opposite ends of the state but at least it is the SAME state. Shouldn't be too hard to get him across from the east, by WV border (Shelter) to the north west part of OH,(rescue in Toledo)


----------



## Karen519

*Gil*

Gil: Thank you.

Ask when you call back if they can vet him next week-that's included in adoption fee I think-and then we can work out a transport to the rescue in Toledo I'm sure.


I did a mapquest on Saint Clairsville OH to Toledo OH and it looks like 4 1/2 hrs. That won't be bad at all.

*REMEMBER THAT BROOK offered to help. *Maybe she could pick him up next week after he is fixed, if the rescue wants him fixed there, and keep him until the weekend when Voodoo can go to the rescue!!.
*
GIL & FAMEB: If it werent for you and famedB, Voodoo would not have made it.*


*PLANNED PARENTHOOD LOOKS LIKE A GRAT RESCUE!!

http://www.plannedpethood.org/default.asp?wm=G&tid=1&pid=362*


----------



## gil1075

Voodoo has been pulled off the list and is safe!!!!!!!
They will contact me when when he is ready to be released, can we call him Victor now I hate the name VooDoo.
HMMMMM I'm thinking I'd like to be a foster mom now, do we have a rescue in Illinois, and if so who would I contact?????


----------



## Rob's GRs

That is great news !!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WONDERFUL !!!! Bless you, bless you, bless you !!!! Oh, I'm glad you've picked up the Victor name...... it's very fitting for him. PM me your address and I'll send out a check to help with his fees. Can you stay in contact with the woman who can pick him up next week and get him to rescue???


BTW, Karen, its Blair who has offered to help if needed..... her sister is Brooke (the vet). She is in Columbus, about 2 hrs from Victor.


----------



## Karen519

*Gil*

Gil:

Bless you for paying for him and FameB and Penny's Mom for finding the rescue.!

You can ask Planned Parenthood-maybe they'll know someone in Illinois that you can foster for, or check with As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL, Golden Ret. Rescue or a rescue in Tinley Park and they might take him and you can foster.

Did you put your name on adoption application or a rescue name?
*
HIS NAME IS OFFICIALLY VICTOR!!!!!!*

TALK TO PAWS in Tinley Park and then maybe they will take him and you can foster Victor


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> Voodoo has been pulled off the list and is safe!!!!!!!
> They will contact me when when he is ready to be released, can we call him Victor now I hate the name VooDoo.
> HMMMMM I'm thinking I'd like to be a foster mom now, do we have a rescue in Illinois, and if so who would I contact?????


That's awesome news Gil! God bless you for what you did.

I'm waiting for a reply from Planned Pethood, to see if there willing to take him in.

If you really want to foster him though, or Planned can't take him in. Then I'll help find a rescue in Illinois if you need it.

Just remember he probably has no training and could be a little wild. So it might be a little overwhelming.


----------



## gil1075

Thank you all.
I'd like to foster for Goldens, I'll try to contact As Good As Gold.
Hang in there *VICTOR *


----------



## Karen519

*Gil*

Gil

Did you let Brianne know that you filled out application etc.?


----------



## Ardeagold

Whew! Thanks so much for all every one of you did!!

If there's a fund set up for him, to reimburse anyone for anything...let me know. I'll happily chip in.

And please please, keep us posted!!!

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wish I could give him a big hug and tell him his life is going to be better soon. Soon he will no longer have to be afraid..... he will be cherished and live the life he is meant to lead.


----------



## fameb

LOL

I want to meet him so badly now.

You see what we went through just to save one dog. Could you imagine how tough it must be for Rescue Organizations to rescue all the dogs they do. Especially with the financial burden. I applaud those people.


----------



## Karen519

*Victor*

I think Victor has a real fan club on here.

At least 8 people want to meet him


----------



## SoGolden

So very happy for Victor!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Great work, everybody! I love it when people across the country (or countries in this case) pull together and make another miracle happen.


----------



## Karen519

*Gil and FameB*

Gil and FaemB

I got this email from Brianne
[email protected]

Can someone please answer her:

I just got your message on PF. I spoke with someone named Debbie from that board earlier in the day 
and passed along what I know about the shelter, etc. If a rescue was able to put an application in on him 
in time, let me know what the plan is for transport. I am local most weekends, but I'm away at school 
during the week, etc. If I'm home the weekend of transport, I should be able to pull and get him started. I 
can't foster dogs for any amount of time though b/c of my housing situation...


----------



## fameb

I'm still awaiting word from Petparenthood. However I'm pretty sure they would be willing to take him. Based on what they said yesterday about having room, but not being able to pull him.

It's up to Gill really. If Gil wants to foster and find a rescue in Illinois. Then we have to find a transport to there. If not, then we have to get him to Toledo if the rescue has room.

I'll call them tommorow if I don't get an email back


----------



## Karen519

*fameb and gil*

fameb and gil

I appreciate so much both of you have done but this is not over.
Someone needs to answer Brianne looks like she can only help on the weekend, and if I understood correctly Victor was going to be fixed this coming week. We have to find someone to pick him up after he is fixed and keep him a few days until* the rescue in TOLEDO says for sure they're taking *him and then work out transport help to them-I think they're only 4 1/2 hours
from the shelter.

I'm hoping that maybe Blair can help us.


----------



## fameb

I just got a reply from the Toronto Rescue that I was talking to, that had the contact in Ohio who worked with that shelter before.

The lady from the Toronto rescue copy and pasted the email from there contact, and I'll post it here.

Allen,

My contact in Ohio (another shelter rescue coordinator) tried to pull him today but this is what happened:

Ok, I tried to get this boy, but they wouldn't release him to me. They gave me the run around and wanted to vet him there as I don't have the money to pay for him there. It actually ticked me off royally when I told them where I was calling from and we have in the past worked with them. I made the effort and it made me a little P.Oed that they treated me that way. They sounded like they would of rather of euthanized him then to let me save him. 


This is possibly good news however, because I emailed the lady and asked if her contact can possibly pull him from there for us, and take him to there rescue. Since her "contact" was willing to pull him today, I'm sure it won't be a problem.

So Gil...Let us know. If you want to foster or keep him then we'll try to figure out a transport. If not, then we can probably get him pulled and taken straight to rescue when he's ready to go. If that's the case, I'll get the contact information for the person who will pull him and give it to you. So you can update him on all the information as you get it.


----------



## Karen519

*Fameb and gil*

FAMEB AND GIL:

So is this from the Toronto Rescue that would take him?
If Gil paid for Victor then I'm assuming that included the vetting.
I hope that someone's answers - the most important thing is that Victor has a good rescue to go to or an adopter. I am worried that he will be neutered and then nobody will be there to get him and take him to his rescue or adopter.

P.S. YOU BOTH have done a WONDERFUL JOB TRYING to save him. I hope I didn't sound upset, but because I've seen rescues fall through and dogs die because of it, I want to make sure that Victor is safe.

What is the name of the rescue in Toronto?


----------



## fameb

Karen519 said:


> FAMEB AND GIL:
> 
> So is this from the Toronto Rescue that would take him?
> If Gil paid for Victor then I'm assuming that included the vetting.
> I hope that someone's answers - the most important thing is that Victor has a good rescue to go to or an adopter. I am worried that he will be neutered and then nobody will be there to get him and take him to his rescue or adopter.


 
NO NO!

Remember the Toronto Rescue had a contact in Ohio, who worked with this shelter before. Well the Copy and Pasted email is a forwarded email from that contact. They are actually a NO KILL Animal Shelter located nearby. So I emailed the Toronto Rescue since I have no contact with this person in Ohio, and asked if he/she can pull him for us. If they do then he's going to there rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*Fameb*

Fameb

So this is the Planned Parenthood Rescue in or near Toledo?


----------



## fameb

Karen519 said:


> Fameb
> 
> So this is the Planned Parenthood Rescue in or near Toledo?


 
No, I don't know this rescues name yet. This is Toronto's contact. Apparently there not too far from Victor though.

Planned Petfood has no affiliation with the Toronto Rescue. It was just one of the rescues in my original mass email that replied to me.

Speaking of Planned Pethood. They won't be able to take him. Here's the email I just got from them.

 
Allen,
I'm so glad you saved this fella. He's a beauty.
Our problem is that we really try to save from our own backyard. To say that there is a need for rescue in NW Ohio is putting it mildly. We try to save from the local shelters.
I can't imagine that you won't find a rescue that is closer to take him. I pray you do.
Please send your plea (plus a picture) to www.4pawssake.org (I'm not sure of the e-mail address...it should be on the site). They are also in the area but don't have a board that has restricted the pull area. 
I wish we could help.

Doy
Planned Pethood, Inc


----------



## gil1075

Sorry had to do some running around after work, don't worry, after all the work we did for Victor he's not going to fall between the cracks now. If I have to I will drive to pull him and then drop him off where ever he's going. Not Going To Give Up Now!!!!!!.
I did try to call Brianne but my phone messed up and lost the charge, I have her number and will get ahold of her.
Now I just read that Planned Parent Hood can't take Victor, who is the rescue in Toledo??? Do we have a conformation from them or a maybe.


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> Sorry had to do some running around after work, don't worry, after all the work we did for Victor he's not going to fall between the cracks now. If I have to I will drive to pull him and then drop him off where ever he's going. Not Going To Give Up Now!!!!!!.
> I did try to call Brianne but my phone messed up and lost the charge, I have her number and will get ahold of her.
> Now I just read that Planned Parent Hood can't take Victor, who is the rescue in Toledo??? Do we have a conformation from them or a maybe.


 
Planned Parent Hood is the one in Toledo.

I'm working on the rescue that's closer to Victor. Just waiting on a reply from the Toronto Rescue that knows them.

In the meantime can someone try emailing the rescue that Planned Parenthood suggested?


----------



## gil1075

If we can't find a rescue in Ohio I will foster until we can find one, maybe we should start working on Illinois or Indiana instead. 
I don't know of any rescues only animal shelters, I'm needing to leave that up to your expertise.


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> If we can't find a rescue in Ohio I will foster until we can find one, maybe we should start working on Illinois or Indiana instead.
> I don't know of any rescues only animal shelters, I'm needing to leave that up to your expertise.


I'm almost 100% sure that the one nearby will take him in. I just got to wait for contact information that I can give you.

Either way it looks like a job well done. Since you'll foster if they don't take him. So thankfully he's saved. Jeez that was hard work wasn't it? lol

I was wondering one thing though. If your the adopter...Will they let someone else pick him up on your behalf?


----------



## fameb

Ok great news!

Karlene from 4 love of Canines in Toronto just emailed me. Her contact in Ohio has no problem taking Victor into there rescue. From there they will decide to either adopt him out, or transport him to 4 love of Canines and he will be fostered until he's fully adoptable.

She forwarded all my emails with her to Sarah (her contact). She will receive them tommorow at work, and will email me personnelly.

I'm going to ask her if she can pull him. If not, I will need to give her whoever is planning to pick him up's name, email, and phone number. From what I understand this rescue is no more than a 2 hour drive from that shelter. I believe she will be willing to pull him though.

She will also need you name, email and contact Gil.


----------



## gil1075

OK, just let me know what I have to do no problem, even if I have to go and release him that's fine ROAD TRIP LOL
Maybe they can keep in touch with us and post some pictures. 
I just want to give him a BIG kiss and hug.


----------



## mylissyk

You guys are all amazing, and Victor is one lucky boy to have so many strangers working so hard to help him.


----------



## Karen519

*Gil and fameb*

GIL AND FAMEB

THANK you so much for following through to make sure Victor has a rescue to go to. Gil the shelter is only about 4 hours one way from you!!

Gil: Is your name Debbie? See in Brianne's msg. below that she spoke to a Debbie. 

Also, did the shelter tell you that they would have Victor fixed and what day-that will also be info you have to provide to whoever pulls him and also you will need to give that person written permission (an email) or something that they can give him to them.

Y*esterday, I emld. Brianne, the other contact *one of you had to pull from the shelter and she had said she can pull on wknds. and is at school doing week.
Here is the email she sent me:
*Hi,
I think she was just a member of the GR board, I'm not sure. Maybe I got the name wrong? She 
wasn't with rescue. This e-mail is fine to use, my cell is (740) 359-2510 but it's probably easier to 
contact me through e-mail.*


----------



## fameb

Ok even more great news.

I got the email from the contact in Ohio. There making room for Victor and are taking him in. I emailed back asking if they can pull him...If not, then all he needs is a ride to the shelter. I also asked if she could please change his name to Victor on behalf of our forum 

Here's a copy and paste of the email

Whenever someone can get him here the better. I will make sure I have a kennel available. As soon as you know when he can be transported to me can you let me know? You can call me here also if that helps. 

Her name is Sarah and she is with The Animal Shelter Society, which is located in Zanesville, OH


----------



## gil1075

Fameb, that is fantastic I just looked it up and from St Clairsville to Zanesville it's only about 1 hour away. I was going to call the shelter today to find out when Victor is going to the vet and then when will he be ready.
I'm sure Breanne would be willing to help with the transport, I will call her also.
You did a fantastic job.


----------



## fameb

gil1075 said:


> Fameb, that is fantastic I just looked it up and from St Clairsville to Zanesville it's only about 1 hour away. I was going to call the shelter today to find out when Victor is going to the vet and then when will he be ready.
> I'm sure Breanne would be willing to help with the transport, I will call her also.
> You did a fantastic job.


She thought we were transporting him to the rescue in Toronto. But is willing to adopt him out. She says that she has someone that can pull him, she just needs a date as soon as possible.

Ok, so I think maybe I am a little confused??? Am I holding the dog? Or putting him up for adoption? Transporting him your direction?(I can get him as far as Columbus or Dayton, also have a transport to maumee ohio if that helps any?

2nd email
Also, if we can get a pick up date for him I may have someone that can pick him up for me. The sooner the better so I can find someone. 


Gil, I'm going to give you her contact information. So you can let her know the details when he's ready.

*Sarah Orwig
*Rescue Coordinator
Animal Shelter Society, Inc. 
1430 Newark Rd. 
Zanesville, Oh 43701
740-452-1077


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm crying here.......sweet, sweet Victor. His picture absolutely stole my heart, and I had some serious panic attacks thinking he could be pts. Thank you two SO much for all you've done. As I said in my first post on this thread, if our place weren't full, I'd be wanting to make him a member of our pack. I hope a very very special someone takes him to make him a treasured family member.


----------



## gil1075

I just called Sarah, she was on the phone so I left a message for her. I have also called the shelter for Victor, no answer left a message and also emailed them. I looking for them to give me some answers today.


----------



## gil1075

I just got off the phone with Sarah, we are just waiting for a date to p/u Victor, everything is ready at her end. 
WoooHooo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

GREAT!!!!!! Whoever gets her hands on this sweetie.... please give him a big hug from the Dallas crew.


----------



## Ardeagold

That's GREAT news!!! I'm so happy it worked out.


----------



## fameb

Great news GIL! I just got home from the dog park and got an email from her. She said that he should be very easy to adopt out, and if he's not by there next transport in 2 weeks. Another rescue will take him in.

But his life is saved!


----------



## Karen519

*So is Victor going to the Animal Shelter Society in Zanesville, OH?*

So is Victor going to the Animal Shelter Society in Zanesville, Ohio?

http://www.animalsheltersociety.org/

Looks like their dogs are Cell Dogs so they get trained.

FAMEB If Sarah has someone to pick him up that would prob. be better because I got the impression from Brianne that she is in school during the week and won't be available?
Gil will have to give the shelter permission to give Victor to the Animal Shelter Society.
Unless Gil or someone else here for sure wants to adopt Victor, I guess the Animal Shelter Society would be best for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I thought he was going to rescue, to be fostered from the last fameb post. Sure hope he isn't in another shelter/caged situation.


----------



## gil1075

He's being taken out of a kill shelter, and has been given a second chance for someone to find him.
The people where he is now are not very helpful or friendly at all, I've called several times today trying to get answers as to when he is going to be vetted and when can he be p/u with no return calls or emails. 

What is a cell dog that gets trained????????


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I'm sure that Fameb knows more about the place Victor is going.
I just googled Animal Shelter Society in Zanesville, Ohio and saw something about cell dogs. I think that maybe the dogs are trained by people in prison which I've heard can be a very great program and then they are adopted.
It might be that the lady that's been in contact with FameB has an adopter for Victor.

I'm glad he will be out of the Kill Shelter.


----------



## fameb

The shelter he is in now is a high kill and quite frankly a very disturbing place. Animal Shelter Society is a absolute NO KILL shelter. The Cell dog program is exactly what Karen thought. It's a training program where local inmates along with a proffesional trainer, train these poor animals who have never had any hands on training done before. It's a wonderful program for both the dog and the inmates as they both bond and both get the stimulation they need. The program tends to make unadoptable dogs actually adoptable with there new found commands and manners. I remember reading somehwhere that rescue dogs in prison programs have almost 100% adoption success rate.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that Victor is going to be at Animal Shelter Society for 2 weeks, and up for adoption. If he is not adopted by there next transport (2 weeks) then he will be a part of that transport to another rescue. That rescue is not a shelter, but a foster rescue. So don't worry...Victor will be in good hands.


----------



## Karen519

*Fameb*

FAMEB

Thanks so very much for explaining. I think I was confused because weren't there two other rescues in OHio involved 
4pawssake.org and Planned Parenthood?

I am just so very relieved and extremely grateful to you and Gil for working so hard to save him. Obviously an adoptive home would be the best option right out of the shelter. Sounds like this rescue lady thinks he will be adopted in short order!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I have known 2 dogs from Animal Shelter Society in Ohio that went through the Cell Dog program. My Hogan is one of them. First off, Animal Shelter Society in Ohio is a great shelter and I have worked with Becky in the past from there. The Cell Dog program does wonders for dogs that need some help from house breaking to general obedience. The 2 dogs I have known went in the program for 7 weeks, but I would imagine that there maybe different lengths of stay for each case.


----------



## fameb

Well Planned Pethood was trying to help, but they have regional boundaries so they couldn't take him. 4paws sake was a rescue that was reccommended by the lady at Planned Pethood.

Animal Shelter Society was the Toronto rescues contact. So they offered to help, before we had the need to contact 4paws.

Sorry about the confusion. I was in front of a computer from 9am to 11pm at work on Friday. Both my eyes and brain were fried lol.


Karen519 said:


> FAMEB
> 
> Thanks so very much for explaining. I think I was confused because weren't there two other rescues in OHio involved
> 4pawssake.org and Planned Parenthood?
> 
> I am just so very relieved and extremely grateful to you and Gil for working so hard to save him. Obviously an adoptive home would be the best option right out of the shelter. Sounds like this rescue lady thinks he will be adopted in short order!!!


----------



## Karen519

*FameB*

FameB


I am sure your brains were fried. You and Gil did a FANTASTIC JOB SAVING Victor.

Is someone from the Animal Shelter Society picking him up and when?
Did Gil give permission to this person and the shelter to turn Victor over to them?


----------



## gil1075

Hi Fameb
I just sent you a PM could you give me a call.


----------



## Karen519

*Fameb and Gil*

Fameb & Gil:

Just checking in to see if Victor got picked up by rescue yet or is he being fixed this week?


----------



## gil1075

Victor is scheduled to be fixed this Thursday.


----------



## Karen519

*Gil and Rob*

Gil and Rob

Gil: Thanks for the update on Victor.

Rob: Thank you so much for telling us what a wonderful Cell Dog Progam Animal Shelter Society in Zanesville, Ohio, has and that two of your dogs are graduates!!! I will remember them for the future!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Update from gil and fameb*

UPDATE FROM GIL AND FAMEB

VICTOR has been adopted by a woman in Rhode Island.
Be sure to see his updated thread!!!!


----------

